# Hilton Grand Vacation Club International Drive



## JT62 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello,

I have the HGVC on Int'l Drive on hold, #6309. It's a three bedroom. According to RCI, it has 2 K, 2 Q and sleeps 6-8. When I called the resort, I was first told I couldn't have a theee bedroom, because they are reserved for owners. Then I was told I was very lucky. 

When I asked about accomodations, I was told it has 2 K, 2F and a sleep sofa. I asked what the occupancy was and was told 6-8. I then asked if we could have 10, since they offer sleeping accomodations for 10. I was told it was for 6-8, but if I brought 10, they wouldn't kick me out. Then she backpedaled and said I could have 10, but it's more comfortable for 6-8.

I am traveling with a group of either 9 or 10. 3 or 4 adults, and 6 kids (16, 16, 13, 13, 11 and 10) I am confident that we will be okay with the accomodations, since most of our time will be out being tourists, or hanging at the pool.

SO, what's the story on these resorts that have more bedrooms and sleep sofas. Is the occupancy the nu,ber of beds?

Also, does anyone have a floor plan for this report?

Thanks

JT


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 5, 2008)

*I can't really address your issues, but...*

I have stayed there and it is a VERY nice resort. As far as occupancy, go with what RCI says on their website... more reliable than the person who just happens to answer the phone. The only down side is that it is not in the heart of the action. Unless you like long walks, you have just the Sahara and Circus Circus you can walk to. I recommend a car, just in case you haven't already made that decision.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 6, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> I have stayed there and it is a VERY nice resort. As far as occupancy, go with what RCI says on their website... more reliable than the person who just happens to answer the phone. The only down side is that it is not in the heart of the action. Unless you like long walks, you have just the Sahara and Circus Circus you can walk to. I recommend a car, just in case you haven't already made that decision.



I think she is talking Orlando , not Vegas.

We stayed at the HGVC Seaworld in a 3br (RCI exchange) and it could easily have slept 12 people.  K, 2F, sleep sofa and the 3rd bedroom had a full plus a sofa (not sure if pull out)    Don't know the configuration of the HGVC on Intl Drive tho.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't tell you the exact configuration as we had a two bedroom.  what they did was have a one bedroom (WITH A SLEEPER SOFA)and a studio and connecting doors between them.  I would guess you will have two one bedroom and a studio.  One nice thing is you can walk to grocery and a big mall.  It is a very nice resort.  
One negative, they had service for 4 in the unit and service for two in the studio.  as we were there a short time, i did not go get the service for two and had to wash dishes after breakfast, etc.  needed more dishes and silverware.  Also, the connecting doors will lock, you have wedges under the kitchen sink which you put to keep the door open.  If it closes you are locked out of the other unit.  you can get in through the outside door unless you put the safety lock on.


----------



## chrisobb (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't speak to the unit but I did stay here and loved the resort and the location. Amenities really are some  of the best in Orlando. I own DVC and this resort blows it away as far as quality of rooms. Of course it is not onsite but well worth a car rental.

Enjoy


----------



## Blues (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't been there yet, but we're going at the end of April.  I have a couple of questions (sorry for piggybacking onto your thread).

1. In looking at the layout of the property, I'm concerned that some of the buildings are quite a ways away from the main pool.  Probably a bit far to walk with our 5 yo granddaughter.  Can I request a unit near the lobby and main pool?  If so, how far in advance should I call for this request?  The interactive member guide on the hgvclub.com web site doesn't have a local phone number for this location.  Anyone have the number to call?

2. I see they have free wifi in the rooms.  That's great, since I'd like to be able to check out park hours, shows, etc online while we're there.  But it would be even more convenient if I didn't have to lug along my 17" laptop.  Do they have computers on-site for guest use somewhere?  If so, is there a fee?

Thanks.


----------



## linsj (Jan 7, 2008)

Blues said:


> Can I request a unit near the lobby and main pool?  If so, how far in advance should I call for this request?  The interactive member guide on the hgvclub.com web site doesn't have a local phone number for this location.  Anyone have the number to call?
> 
> 2.  Do they have computers on-site for guest use somewhere?  If so, is there a fee?



Phone: 407-465-2600. FYI: You can get phone nos. for HGVCs from the Hilton.com site. I haven't checked all of them, but the ones I have are there.

There's a business center, but I don't know what the charge for computers is. Call and ask.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 7, 2008)

You have to buy a card with minutes to use their computers, however, they have wifi in the rooms and the pool areas.  

Phone:  407 465-2600


----------



## Blues (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks!

I was planning to call about 2 weeks in advance.  Sound about right?


----------



## linsj (Jan 7, 2008)

Blues said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was planning to call about 2 weeks in advance.  Sound about right?



Yes. When I want to request a specific kind of studio or location at HGVCs, I call around 1-2 weeks in advance. From what I can tell, units aren't assigned until a day or two before arrival anyway.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 8, 2008)

There are seven buildings at this resort. 
The first two buildings are the only ones with 3-br units. There are 2 on each of 6 floors, so a total of 24 3-br units. These two buildings are also the closest to the main pool.
They changed the configuration in the remaining 5 buildings (which each building having 7 floors). Where the 3-br unit would be, they have a 2-br plus unit. This is actually 2 connecting 1-br's that can be used separately, or as 1 larger 2-br with 2 living rooms and 2 kitcens.
I haven't seen the 3-br, so I can't help with the sleep accomodations there. The 2-br plus units have a king in each bedroom and a sleep sofa in each living room.


----------



## Blues (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting, John.

When I booked online for our 2 BR in April, I recall there being two types of 2 BR units -- either a king in each BR, or a king in one BR, and two beds (queen, I think) in the other BR.  I booked the unit with a king in each BR.  But both types were listed as 2 BR, not 2 BR-plus.  I paid only 5000 points for a unit that's supposed to have a king in each BR.

I just tried to check online, and hgvclub.com is now saying that Int'l Drive has special booking requirements, and you must call a club counsellor.  I don't know what that's about -- it wasn't required when I booked.  But I can't see what type of units they're listing now.

So, if I indeed have a unit with a king bed in each BR, are you saying that I can't get into the buildings closest to the pool?  I'm now confused about what configurations they actually have.

Edited to add:
The online member guide at hgvclub.com also lists only 1, 2, or 3 BR units; not 2 BR-plus.


----------



## BassAngler (Jan 8, 2008)

Blues said:


> I haven't been there yet, but we're going at the end of April.  I have a couple of questions (sorry for piggybacking onto your thread).
> 
> 1. In looking at the layout of the property, I'm concerned that some of the buildings are quite a ways away from the main pool.  Probably a bit far to walk with our 5 yo granddaughter.  Can I request a unit near the lobby and main pool?  If so, how far in advance should I call for this request?  The interactive member guide on the hgvclub.com web site doesn't have a local phone number for this location.  Anyone have the number to call?
> 
> Thanks.



The main pool area you may want to drive to if you don't want to walk with a 5 year old as it could be a long walk for the little one. We stayed in building 6 (if my memory serves me right) and had a view of the smaller pool that was within walking distance.

When I checked in I asked for a 3BR unit as opposed to the 2 I had reserved. The girl checking me in looked and said nothing was available, so to answer your question about requesting a unit, it sounds like they will try to accommodate you if possible.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 8, 2008)

we were in building 3, and we had to pass just building 4 to get to te smaller pool.  But, the smaller pool was very warm and the bigger pool was a bit cool.  From building 3 we would have to pass building one and two to gt to the main pool.  there are 4 buildings on one side, and three completed buldings on the other side of the lake and a pool on each end, but checking the map, buldings 5, 6, and 7 would be a long walk to the main pool.


----------



## jd5504 (Feb 27, 2008)

The furthest walking is between 10 and 15 minutes from the furtherest end to the main pool. (15 minutes with a 5 year old; add 5 minutes for buildings 6 and 7) Also there is a smaller pool at the opposite end of the resort between building 4 and 5.
Kids are easily entertained at this resort with the pool and other planned activities that take place.
Recent member here and only wish we had something like this when our kids were younger.


----------

